# J. Deere 3030 4 wheel drive problem



## dudz (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new to tractors, but im not bad with mechanics.
Im looking to buy a J.Deere 3030 1979 model.
The tractor starts fine, pto and front bucket works fine. I know for a fact she needs a new clutch as she hardly moves straight away. The front hydrolics are not working to drive the front wheels. Im told this is a common probem. How is is fixed ? , and what price am i looking at for the relivent parts please ?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Dudz, the 3030 was built in Manheim, Germany and your best bet would be to try contacting a John Deere dealer in Germany or UK. 

This is a fairly rare and unusual tractor here in the states. I have seen only one. 

The first thing you will need is a john deere factory shop manual. Then you can diagnose the problem. My suspicion would be either the hydraulic/hydrostatic pump or hydrostatic drive for the front axle. 

Price is not going to be cheap I am suspecting. Wish I could be of more help but these tractors are just not very often seen in the states.

From what I understand, the closest American spec John Deere cousin is the 2840.


----------



## dudz (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks.......

I've had a word with a French Mechanic......that was hard enough !

It seems the front wheel drive is economicly unrepairable.

I only need the tractor for spraying and cutting. i have only 4.5 acres of land on a slope. If the tractor will manage in 2 wheel drive up a 45° slope then maybe its worth buying and replacing the clutch.
Anything with an engine in france is double the price of the UK. 

So 1000 euros asking price for the tractor, and 500 euros for the clutch maybe ok. You cant get a Rusty van for less than a 1000 euros here.


----------

